# Stryofoam vs. Blue or Pink foam boards.



## 52Caddy

Is there much difference between the 3 styles, regular white styrofoam vs the dow pink foam board, or the blue foam board?
There's a guy selling used white styrofoam by me for $2 a 4X8 sheet, and I'm thinking that might be the way to go for insulating by basement.
Thanks


----------



## Gary in WA

That is a really good price. 6th para; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/5-thermal-control/basement-insulation

Gary


----------



## HomeSealed

What is the thickness? Generally XPS (blue or pink) will offer superior performance, but it will be hard to beat that price. GBR has a good link there.


----------



## algored2deth

Read this as well

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/item/4822/which-rigid-insulation-should-i-choose

Avoid the white styrofoam for basement. It will wick moisture.


----------

